
Ask HN: Any way out of IP assignment and non-compete without quitting my job? - slackingoff2017
I took a dev job about 6 mos ago and signed non-compete and IP assignment because I was in a weak bargaining position.<p>The problem, coding is also my hobby. I really miss being able to freelance and my open source projects are dying on the vine. It&#x27;s really bothering me, especially because the coding I&#x27;m doing at work is extra soul crushing and not what I signed up for.<p>If I could get out of these contracts in any way so I could freelance and pick up my OSS projects again I would be delighted. However I get the feeling it may be dangerous to my career to even ask.<p>Any of you have luck talking your way out of these contracts for personal projects?
======
andrewstuart
Carefully read the contract that you signed. Understand it.

Now you have the answer.

